# F1 - Canada 2011 -Best race this year



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Canadian Grand Prix as it happened

Watch the full race. Best motor race I can recall seeing. A fairy tale throughout. Every position earned. Don't look at the result first!

Simply incredible!


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 12, 2011)

Was an awesome race indeed. Lucky too, because it went from 3am-7.30am down here .

Obviously a Webber fan, but was totally stoked to see Button pull off what he did.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great Race, one of the best ever imo, seems Hamiltons ego has overtaken his talent (again).


----------



## pero (Jun 13, 2011)

Apart from that huge pause it was a overall great race.
I`m not to pleased with the Button-Alonso incident (me being a Ferrari fan) but overall I`m happy with the final result.

And finally the energy drink factory driver made a mistake 

I thought this was gonna be a boring season with the one man domination but now I`m looking foward to the next race


----------



## GazPots (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta say it was a stunning victory and i was soooo happy that idiot vettel fucked it up on the last lap.



That will bring him back down to earth for a bit. Loved the post race press interview when asked if he was disappointed. His face said it all. 



Anyone else catch the marshall falling over twice as cars flew towards him? All that was missing was the Benny Hill theme tune.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 17, 2011)

@sandwichamwin

Webber had an amazing race at Canada. He's a truly great driver!

@pero

yeah, Ferrari have had a tough season especially Phillipe Massa who has been surprisingly quiet so far.

@GazPots

... when I saw that marshall in the road... My heart skipped a beat for him. I was so relieved to see him escape from the track! I think he and the boys had been having a sly drink as they watched the race! 

@Chiba666

I agree with you on Hamilton. I think his championship win came to early in his career, along with always having the best car. He is in an incredibly fortunate position which he seems no to respect on track, judging from the large number of collisions he has had this year. Does he have the most collisions this year? It wouldn't surprise me.


I was really pleased to see the performances of Michael Schumacher, who nearly got his first podium this year and it would have been well deserved especially as he is in the slower car, AND the performance of Paul Di Resta who has been driving well throughout his rookie season crashing out after making a hasty descision, reminding me of Hamilton's brash style throughout the race.

I'm looking forward to the next race, too. This will be a season to remember!


----------

